# Geläutert...



## Pan (26. Januar 2003)

...von der heutigen Bike-Tour zurückgekehrt, verkünde ich:

Ich schwöre ab dem Teufel Alkohol und dem Beelzebub Nikotin!!

Und das ist nach dem heutigen Desaster für mich so unumstößlich, wie für den Papst das Zölibat. 

Nach einer durchzechten Nacht mit reichlich Alkohol und Unmengen an Kippen klingelte nach wenigen Stunden, die ich in Morpheus Armen verbrachte, der Wecker. 

Schaisse!!!

Gleich solls losgehen  biken. Oh Gott, is mir schlecht. Ich bleib liegen. Kein Bock!!! Schaffs ja nicht mal, mir nen Kaffee zu kochen. Sollen doch Hattrick und Rainer fahren, die kennen sich auch aus.

Geht aber nicht. Die erste Abordnung Fischköppe ist bereits im Lande, die zweite will gleich einschweben und Foxi würde mir das auch nicht verzeihen. Außerdem  - wer hat denn zu der Tour aufgerufen, hähh??

Also meinem inneren Schweinhund mal wieder gezeigt, dass ein Sieg des Wollens über das Können immer möglich ist, dass Triumphe halt mit Schmerzen verbunden sind. Rein in die Bikeklamotten, rauf aufs Rad und mit reichlich Restalkohol, pelziger Zunge, kleinen, hämmernden Plagegeistern im Kopf und staubtrockener Kehle ab in den Deister!! Nach der ersten nenenswerten und längeren Steigung, kurz hinter der Kreuzbuche, plagten mich Sehschwäche, Schwindelgefühle und Kotzreiz, also unauffällig nach hinten fallen lassen, abgestiegen, herzhaft erbrochen und neben dem Weg für einige Minuten ins nasse Moos in die Horizontale gegangen. Hattrick kam zurück, irgendwas von Magenproblemen gefaselt, mühsam aufs Bike geklettert und die Tour zu ende gefahren. Heute mal weniger aus kameradschaftlichen  Gründen meist gaaaanz weit hinten...

So richtig viel habe ich auch nicht mitbekommen  außer Madbulls Kettenriß, seinen diversen Verfahrern und dem Platten am Bike von Tracers Kumpel (Sorry, alkoholbedingte Demenz höchstwahrscheinlich, aber wie war noch gleich der werte Name?? ) Nen ausführlichen Tourbericht müßte da mal ein anderer abfassen...

Paar Basics noch:

Dabei waren

Hattrick
Rabbit
GageC
Madbull
Rainer
Foxi
Iron Gun Doris
Tracer
Ihm sein Kumpel
Me

Rund 42km/1100hm (kam mir vor wie ne Alpenetappe, bin sowas von platt)

Foxi, klopp mal das Profil hier rein. Danke!!!

So und nu ab in Bett!!


----------



## michael59 (26. Januar 2003)

hallo pan,

trainiert ihr für die Hohensteiner Mountinbiketrophy  , das kommt von den daten fast hin?

ansonsten werde ich der mahner sein, der dich an deine guten vorsätze erinnert.


micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (26. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...von der heutigen Bike-Tour zurückgekehrt, verkünde ich:
> Ich schwöre ab dem Teufel Alkohol und dem Beelzebub Nikotin!!
> Und das ist nach dem heutigen Desaster für mich so unumstößlich, wie für den Papst das Zölibat.
> *


tse tse jetzt hats Dich aber erwischt - ich mach mir sorgen - Gute Besserung


----------



## foxi (26. Januar 2003)

@michael59: Wir  sind immer in Wettkampfform  Training ist doch eine häufige Wiederholung einer bestimmten körperlichen Belastung; auf die Dauer langweilig und deshalb für den gesunden Radfahrer entbehrlich


----------



## gage_ (27. Januar 2003)

@Michael .. Trainieren? Hmmm .. also fuer mich war das nur eine willkommene Gelegenheit, das ueber den Winter gepflegte und getunete Setup auch mal wieder auszuprobieren 

Ich war zwar hoechst motiviert, aber wenig durchtrainiert, weil ich schon seit ueber einem Monat kein Fahrrad mehr ohne einen Inbus in der Hand angefasst hatte 

Also habe ich wie ueblich den Grossteil meiner Koerner in den ersten 50% der Tour verblasen, und mich ueber den Rest mit Aldi-Riegeln und einer perfekt abgestimmten Brausetabletten-Mischung in meinem Trinkbeutel aufrecht erhalten 

Mir hat es auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht, das Wochenende mal wieder mit richtigen Bergen, richtigen Trails und LBNL richtigen Bikern zu verbringen


----------



## Hattrick (27. Januar 2003)

Tourbericht
26.1.03, Pans Aufruf zur Deistertrailtour, 42km/1100Hm, Streckenprofil siehe oben

Gegen 10:00 Uhr wollten das Räumkommando bei mir sein. Die Heißsporne brachten bereits um 9:30 unseren Hund zum bellen. Der erste Aufstieg zur Kreuzbuche wurde recht locker genommen. Nur Pan machte mir durch sein ungewöhnlich weißgelbes Gesicht Sorgen. Das lag doch nicht am vorabendlichen Bowlen ? weiter ging es flott Richtung Fernsehturm. Pan was ist los ? obwohl einfaches Gelände riß er ab. Beim nächsten Rückblick war er weg. Tracer warnte die anderen, ich fuhr zurück. Nach ein paar 100m lag Pan´s Bike mitten auf dem Waldweg. Nur wo war er ? Ein Blick nach rechts und da lag Pan in der Horizontalen. Nun war mir klar, daß das zuvor gehörte röhren eines Hirsches aus bekannter Kehle stammte ;-) Nach aufmunternden Worten schlossen wir zu den anderen auf, welche ungeduldig auf den ersten Trail warteten. 

Es folgte ein lecker Trail , welcher zunächst einfach, im letzten Stück jedoch schwieriger wurde. Durch einen Kettenriß an Madbulls Bike folgte eine kleine Zwangspause. Um etwas lockerer zu werden ;-) kam einer der unvermeidlichen Anstiege Richtung Nordmannsturm. Eine gute Gelegenheit Rabbits neues Bike im Vorbeiflug zu begutachten. Am Nordmannsturm angekommen legten wir einen kleinen Halt ein, da ein paar Vorausfahrer eine Abkürzung nahmen und verspätet eintrafen.

Auf ging es zum nächsten Trail Richtung Barsinghausen/Sportschule. Schnell und locker sah es aus, kein Sturz, kein Salto. Trotz (für hiesige Verhältnisse) endlos langem, wegen Nässe nicht ganz einfachen Trail. Beim folgenden körnerfressender Uphill zum Kammweg wurde ein Reifen von Tracers Kumpel geplättet. Auch das wurde schnell erledigt. 

Etwas schärfer wurde dann der 500 mtr. Trail Richtung Wallmannshütte, feuchte versetzte Steinbrocken verlangten Konzentration pur.
Pan blickte auf die Uhr  es war ja noch so früh- unbemerkt von den anderen erweiterten wir die Tour ein wenig. Auf zur nächsten Traileinlage. Wohlwissend was auf die wackeren Biker (innen) zukam warnte ich davor alle Körner zu vergeuden. Lediglich Rabbit spitze die Löffel. Ein elendig langer Anstieg zur Wallmannshütte. Pan biß durch  Respekt der Alkohol befand sich mittlerweile in der Kleidung. 

Weiter ging es bergauf über den Nienstedter Blick, Kammweg, zum Trail Richtung Schraubeweg, zwischendurch eine Voll-Schlammpackung bei Tragepassage abgeholt. Mein abgefahrener Hinterradreifen machte sich nun bemerkbar: zu wenig Traktion.

Die Kreuzbuche passiert, fuhren wir Richtung Heisterburg um auf mehrfachen Wunsch einen Trail Richtung Feggendorf  zu nehmen. An den Schanzen und dem Nortshoretrail konnten wir nicht einfach so vorbeiheizen. Tracer nutze dieses für zwei kurzweilige Einlagen: Ein Schanzensprung welcher -zumindest  in der Luft- für Beifall sorgte. Die Landung überstand er heil in liegender Position. Die Frage wer möchte auch mal- kommentierte Rainer: Er ist jung und hat nichts zu verlieren. Andere schauten pfeifend in die Luft, wenige bekommen bald Nachwuchs... Noch nicht genug davon begab sich Tracer auf die Nortshore Piste welche mit einem gewagtem Sprung beendet werden mußte. Rabbit gelang das Kunstück dieses per Video festzuhalten. Einhellige Meinung: Tracer - Dein Bike muß wirklich leiden.

Ein letzter DH-Trail Richtung Unterkunft beschloß die erste richtige Deistertour mit immerhin 1100hm. Respekt an alle Teilnehmer:

Iron Gun Doris welche mit dem neuen Bike noch schneller ist als sie eh schon war, 
GageC welcher mit seinem FlaRak  Bike jede Steigung lächelnd bewältigte, 
Madbull der gerne noch länger geblieben wäre
Tracer welcher sich anscheinend während der Flugphase sein Outfit zurechtrückte
Tracers Kumpel ich glaube er wäre die Tour nochmal gefahren ohne zu klagen
Rabbit mit dem neuen Bike fliegt er die Berge tatsächlich hoch
Foxi Trainingspause was ist das ?
Rainer welcher kaum gepustet hat 
Pan welcher trotz eingeschränktem Wahrnehmungsvermögen durchhielt

Die erste ernstzunehmende Tour in 2003 wurde mit einem lecker Kaffee bei Rainer beschlossen.


----------



## madbull (27. Januar 2003)

Der Deister - seit ich im Oktober zwei (leider sehr kurze) Touren dort gemacht hatte, wollte ich wieder da hin! Schön lange körnerfressende Uphills, superduperlecker Trails in Massen - von so was kann man nur träumen hier im hohen Norden!
Nachdem der "Saisonabschluss" leider ins Wasser gefallen war, klappte es ja Gott sei Dank nun zum Saisonauftakt: DEISTER war angesagt!  

Nachdem ich am Samstag morgen also schnell nochmal zweieinhalb Singlespeedzeitungsverteilstunden vollepulleabtrainiert hatte, packte ich meine Sporttasche auf den Rücken, meinen (nach nur 5 Monaten schon langsam auseinanderfallenden) Bike-Rucksack vor die Brust und Bluey untern A**** und rollte mit Unterstützung diverser vielrädriger schienengeführter Transportraupen nach Ahrensburg, wo Rabbit und sein güldnes Bike, das ich hiermit auf den klangvollen Namen "Snobby " taufe, schon auf mich warteten, um die grosse Reise anzutreten. Schnell noch ein bisschen Ratespielchen mit coffee gespielt, ein paar längliche Kohlenhydratpackungen verspeist und ab Richtung Hamburg zum schon sehnsüchtig wartenden GageC.
Den auf dem Weg aufhellende Himmel  nahmen wir freudig zur Kenntnis; vermochte  dieses helle, seltene Ereignis uns doch die Wartezeit bis zum Beginn der Tour ein wenig versüssen...
Nachdem wir Gage's Motorrad (dessen Motor leider nicht mehr in den Wagen passte, so dass Gage leider, anders als geplant, doch treten musste) mit Müh und Not in den Wagen verladen hatten ging es dann unter blauem wolkenfreien Himmel Richtung Süden, sagenhaften Trailfreuden entgegen.

Dort angekommen wurden wir auch schon von Hattrick und seiner besten Ehefrau von allen erwartet und sogleich, nachdem Bikes und Sack und Pack entladen waren, mit Kaffee und lecker Bierchen sowie einer warmen Stube erwartet. 
Es sollte mein mittlerweile dritter Besuch im "Felsenkeller" folgen, der bis auf die elendig ersoffenen Bratkartoffeln und das etwas zu fruchtig-lasch schmeckende Schwarzbier (dafür war das anschliessende dunkle Doppelbock um so besser) sowohl kommunikativ als auch kulinarisch ein voller Erfolg wurde.
Pan, der eigentlich um Zehnhundert dazustossen wollte, meldete sich noch ab, um sich an der Bowlingbahn sein Handicap für die morgige Tour zu besorgen, IGD bestätigte noch mal ihr morgiges Kommen (beides Dank modernster Telekommunkationstechnologie) und sodann ging es gen Hattricks Heim. 
Stunden später, so um Zweihundert, gingen mit Hattrick Gage und mir dann auch die letzten in die liebevoll von der besten Ehefrau von allen hergerichteten Betten und entschlummerten friedlich bis zum nächsten morgen. Alle? Nicht ganz, denn Snobbydriver Rabbit, der sich mit Gage eine Einmetersechzigschlafcouch teilte, klagte am nächsten Morgen darüber, kaum geschlafen zu haben, da er wegen nicht ganz waagerechter Unterlage auf seiner Seite in permanenter Gefahr stand, auf Gage zu rollen! Ich denke ja, es war nur eine Ausrede, die im Notfall einer akuten Konditionsschwäche herangezogen werden könnte...

Ich wurde pünktlich um Achthundertzwanzig von meiner Mitbewohnerin nuckelnderweise geweckt. Ein schönes, geruhsames Frühstück später und von der besten Ehefrau von allen mit einer fürdenfallderfällenötigen Regenhose ausgestattet stiess ich dann zu den anderen neun schon vor dem Haus wartenden GenossInnen. Ausser Hattrick, Rabbit und Gage waren Pan, Rainer und Foxi sowie IGD, Tracer und Andreas (letztere beiden ein Teil der legendären grösstenteils Kinggesteuersatzten Bergedorfer Ich-trete-bis-ich-umfall-aber-darauf-könnt-ihr-lange-warten-Truppe) schon aufgefahren und warteten ungeduldig auf den Startschuss. Wegen des verfrühten Eintreffens der anderen konnte Snobbys Dämpfer leider nicht mehr richtig auf Rabbits Gewicht eingestellt werden, weshalb ebenjener sozusagen auf einem Hardtail ins Rennen ging! Kein Wunder, dass er heute ziemlich gut die Berge hochkam, ist er doch bisher nur weiche Wipppferdchen gewohnt... Mönsch Harry, da kaufste dir nen Freerider und gehst mit nem Hardtail auf eine Tour mit (für uns) sehr seltenen heftigeren Trails! 

Aufi gings...  



> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Tourbericht
> 26.1.03, Pans Aufruf zur Deistertrailtour, 42km/1100Hm, Streckenprofil siehe oben
> *


Ich hatte knapp 45km und wohl 100-150hm mehr, so oft wie ich umkehren musste, weil ich mal wieder mit den bergedorfern und IGD vorangestürmt war...


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> ...Nur Pan machte mir durch sein ungewöhnlich weißgelbes Gesicht Sorgen. Das lag doch nicht am vorabendlichen Bowlen ? weiter ging es flott Richtung Fernsehturm. Pan was ist los ? obwohl einfaches Gelände riß er ab. Beim nächsten Rückblick war er weg. Tracer warnte die anderen, ich fuhr zurück. Nach ein paar 100m lag Pan´s Bike mitten auf dem Waldweg. Nur wo war er ? Ein Blick nach rechts und da lag Pan in der Horizontalen. Nun war mir klar, daß das zuvor gehörte röhren eines Hirsches aus bekannter Kehle stammte ;-) Nach aufmunternden Worten schlossen wir zu den anderen auf, welche ungeduldig auf den ersten Trail warteten.
> *


Von Pan's Problemen haben wir vorne leider nichts mitbekommen...  Sonst hätten wir doch sooo schön blöde Bemerkungen dazu machen können...
Pan: Das war echt absolut mindestens eisenschweinmässig, in SO einem Zustand mitzfahren! Allerallergrössten Respekt!!!!


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Es folgte ein lecker Trail , welcher zunächst einfach, im letzten Stück jedoch schwieriger wurde. Durch einen Kettenriß an Madbulls Bike folgte eine kleine Zwangspause.
> *


Die Kette hatte ich ja auch im Lauf der letzten Monate sicher drei vier Mal ohne den vorgeschriebenen Nietstifr wieder vernietet... Habe ich schon immer so gemacht, trotzdem war das mein erster Kettenriss...


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Um etwas lockerer zu werden ;-) kam einer der unvermeidlichen Anstiege Richtung Nordmannsturm. Eine gute Gelegenheit Rabbits neues Bike im Vorbeiflug zu begutachten.
> *


Kein Wunder mit einem "Hardtail"...


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Am Nordmannsturm angekommen legten wir einen kleinen Halt ein, da ein paar Vorausfahrer eine Abkürzung nahmen und verspätet eintrafen.
> *


Das waren Tracer, Andy, IGD Rainer und Me&MyBluey, die erst über 50hm zu spät merkten, dass sie wohl eine Abzweigung verpasst hatten...  Na ja, ein Downhill mehr...


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Auf ging es zum nächsten Trail Richtung Barsinghausen/Sportschule. Schnell und locker sah es aus, kein Sturz, kein Salto. Trotz (für hiesige Verhältnisse) endlos langem, wegen Nässe nicht ganz einfachen Trail. Beim folgenden körnerfressender Uphill zum Kammweg wurde ein Reifen von Tracers Kumpel geplättet. Auch das wurde schnell erledigt.
> 
> ...


Es waren echt lecker Trails der Oberklasse, die ihr uns da geboten habt! 


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Wohlwissend was auf die wackeren Biker (innen) zukam warnte ich davor alle Körner zu vergeuden. Lediglich Rabbit spitze die Löffel. Ein elendig langer Anstieg zur Wallmannshütte. Pan biß durch  Respekt der Alkohol befand sich mittlerweile in der Kleidung.
> *


Yo! Respekt!


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Weiter ging es bergauf über den Nienstedter Blick, Kammweg, zum Trail Richtung Schraubeweg, zwischendurch eine Voll-Schlammpackung bei Tragepassage abgeholt. Mein abgefahrener Hinterradreifen machte sich nun bemerkbar: zu wenig Traktion.
> *


Yo! Das war ne geile Schlammstrecke! Erste Hälfte unfahrbar, zweite Hälfte gerade noch fahrbar, so dass einige sich durchbissen... Ich hofe Harry stellt auch die Fotos von diesem Schmodder rein!


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Die Kreuzbuche passiert, fuhren wir Richtung Heisterburg um auf mehrfachen Wunsch einen Trail Richtung Feggendorf  zu nehmen. An den Schanzen und dem Nortshoretrail konnten wir nicht einfach so vorbeiheizen. Tracer nutze dieses für zwei kurzweilige Einlagen: Ein Schanzensprung welcher -zumindest  in der Luft- für Beifall sorgte. Die Landung überstand er heil in liegender Position. Die Frage wer möchte auch mal- kommentierte Rainer: Er ist jung und hat nichts zu verlieren. Andere schauten pfeifend in die Luft, wenige bekommen bald Nachwuchs... Noch nicht genug davon begab sich Tracer auf die Nortshore Piste welche mit einem gewagtem Sprung beendet werden mußte. Rabbit gelang das Kunstück dieses per Video festzuhalten. Einhellige Meinung: Tracer - Dein Bike muß wirklich leiden.
> *


Tracer stand den Sprung von der kleinen Schanze (rund 1m?, den ich übrigens, wenn auch etwas langsamer gesprungen, vorher als einziger sonst genommen und auch gestanden war) nur nicht, weil er in der Luft eine Figur gemacht hat (Bike unter sich zur Seite hoch gehoben... Und dann eben mit noch nicht wieder senkrechtem Bike aufgekommen -> Bodenprobe...)
Harry's Video, dass einige schon begutachten durften, ist echt SUPER geworden!


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Ein letzter DH-Trail Richtung Unterkunft beschloß die erste richtige Deistertour mit immerhin 1100hm. Respekt an alle Teilnehmer:
> 
> ...


IGD war so schnell und fit wie ich sie noch nie erlebt habe...


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> GageC welcher mit seinem FlaRak  Bike jede Steigung lächelnd bewältigte,
> *


Keine grosse Sache: Gage lächelt IMMER...  


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Madbull der gerne noch länger geblieben wäre
> *


Na klaro, am liebsten für immer!


> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Tracer welcher sich anscheinend während der Flugphase sein Outfit zurechtrückte
> Tracers Kumpel ich glaube er wäre die Tour nochmal gefahren ohne zu klagen
> ...



Tja - das war's, Leutz...

Mein Dank nochmal an die Tourguides, an unseren Driver Harry und an Hattrick und seine beste Ehefrau von allen!

Es war ein geniales Wochenende, dass ich nur allzu gern schnellstmöglich wiederholt sehen würde!


----------



## madbull (27. Januar 2003)

Und da Harrys schöne Fotos noch nicht da sind, hier schon mal ein paar Appetithäppchen, alles Fotos oben am ersten Uphill, an dem ich eine Minute vor allen ankam, um diese Fotos machen zu können...

Andy und IGD:


----------



## madbull (27. Januar 2003)

*SHIT!!! Wenn man einen falschen Anhang hochgeladen hat, kann man den nicht nachträglich ändern! Harry: Fixen (lassen)!*


----------



## madbull (27. Januar 2003)

Rainer:


----------



## madbull (27. Januar 2003)

GageC, wie immer viiiel zu schnell für die Kamera...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (27. Januar 2003)

Snobby und sein "Goldener Reiter":


----------



## madbull (27. Januar 2003)

me...

nicht auf'm Bike... wie denn auch, is' ja auch am knipsen...


----------



## Alan (28. Januar 2003)

Es läßt sich wahrlich nicht leugnen, daß ob obiger Schilderungen in meiner Wenigkeit sich ein nicht zu unterdrückender Neid auf all diese netten Wege und Wegelchen breit macht... Ich für meinen Teil habe in meinem Wohnzimmer auf dem Rücken gelegen und selbigen, arg geplagten und gebeutelten, wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. Auch ich hatte ja im vergangenen Frühjahr die Gunst der Stunde genutzt um die Trails des Deisters unsicher zu machen. Hoffe, vergleichbare Aktion findet in diesem Jahr nochmal statt und ich finde entsprechend Zeit und in der Vorwoche mehr Schonung für Ischias und Kollegen um meine Teilnahme näher ins Auge fassen zu können.

Saludos

Det


----------



## Gerrit (28. Januar 2003)

Jungs, das hört sich alles sehr gut an! Ich hoffe sehr, dass es in absehbarer Zeit mal wieder zu einer derartigen Vollversammlung kommen wird, der ich dann auch beiwohnen kann. 

@Pan: Die Schilderung deines Zustandes hat echt nen Literaturpreis verdient  !!!!

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Ackebua (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Dabei waren
> 
> Hattrick
> ...



Hey Pan(tau),

das klingt wie das "who is who" der norddeutschen Mountainbike-Elite


----------



## RBS (28. Januar 2003)

Das war ja anscheinend eine großartige Veranstaltung. Ich hoffe, dass auch noch einige Körner für die Harburger Berge übrige geblieben sind .

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (28. Januar 2003)

So, hier nun die Fotos von mir:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3017&ppuser=301&papass=&thumb=1

Das AVI-Format wird leider nicht unterstützt, werde also den "Film" auf meinem Webspace hochladen und den Link noch bekannt geben!

Bis dahin viel Spaß mit den Chics ... äh Pics:


----------



## schlaffi (28. Januar 2003)

Beim nächsten Deistertreffen bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei.
@ Pan ist schon ein sch.... Zustand so langsam nüchtern zu werden .Ich kenne das  Hab es schon geschafft punktgenau auf dem Brocken nüchtern zu sein .Das war das erste und hoffentlich auch das letzte mal,das mir das hochfahren mehr spass gemacht hat als runter .....und das mir


----------



## Rabbit (14. April 2003)

Das kurze Video von Tracers *Deistershore* Ritt gibt es jetzt auf Happy-Trails in den News oder folgt einfach DIESEM direkten Link!

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut!


----------



## Ropatt (15. April 2003)

Also erstmal



für den Thread hier!

Ich war ja auch schon mal im Deister biken (naja.. nicht so richtig.  ) und bestimmt bin ich bald mal wieder mit (dann endlich 'nem neuen) Bike da und vorher melde ich mich, vielleicht kann man sich dann ja mal treffen.


Zum Video: Passender Kommentar am Ende... 

Aua.


Grüße, der Ropatt aus BS.


----------



## Herr Rossi (1. Mai 2003)

Also erstmal Tach zusammen,

habe mit großem Interesse diesen Beitrag gelesen. Bin neu in der Szene (komme vom Endurosport) und hoffe über das Forum hier mal mitzubekommen, wenn Ihr wieder im Deister kurbelt.

Werde aber in der Zwischenzeit erstmal ordentlich Kondition bolzen um auch an Euch dranzubleiben...

Komme aus Hannover und bin zukünftig häufiger am Benther -
und Gehrdener Berg sowie Deister zu sehen.

cu

Rossi


----------



## Hitzi (1. Mai 2003)

Moin,

wir biken morgen (02.05.03) mit ein paar Leuten ab 13.00 uhr im Deister.
Du bist herzlich eingeladen. Wir treffen uns um 13.00 Uhr Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen.
Wir fahren ca. 35 - 50 Km. Alles wird dabei sein. Waldautobahn, Singletrail, etc..... Kein Rennen - eine nette Tour ! 

Bike einpacken und los geht´s 

Grüße Hitzi


----------

